# September COTM: Silver Cruze



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I like the wheel covers. Also where did you get the rear window spoiler from?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Where did you order the 1.4 badge from?


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I like the wheel covers. Also where did you get the rear window spoiler from?


Thanks, seemed like it took forever to tape off. But they turned out better than I expected. As far as the window Spoiler, here is the link:
2011 Chevrolet Cruze Spoilers Rear Deck Wings Painted Unpainted


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Where did you order the 1.4 badge from?


The Badge came from Holden.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice looking Cruze!!!!! How did you black out the Chevy bowtie on the wheels?


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

audog said:


> Nice looking Cruze!!!!! How did you black out the Chevy bowtie on the wheels?


If you look at the back of the wheel cover there are two little tabs. Carefully squeeze them together and the little bowtie will come off.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

blacking out the front lower grille is a great idea. Makes that section look much better.


----------



## rlw_1224 (Nov 1, 2011)

Did you paint or put vinyl over the bowtie's?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

:O Those wheel covers are eye catching lol. You thinking of maybe tinting the taillights slightly?


----------



## starkhitecture (Aug 18, 2011)

how did you blackout the lower shutters? did you just tape off the whole front and use paint?


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

starkhitecture said:


> how did you blackout the lower shutters? did you just tape off the whole front and use paint?


I taped off the lower grill and bowties and painted them Matte Black with Dure-Kote. Very durable paint.


----------



## GMTunersofTexas (Jun 26, 2011)

nice ride!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Can you give me the method for the painting of the rims? They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery and I definitely want to do that to my hubcaps. I also plan on using a vinyl carbon fibre look to cover the valance area of the rear bumper. Nice job on your Cruze


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait the owner of go daddy drives a cruze? 

Nice ride man, definitely going to be doing that to wheels..


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

I know this is for september, but is COTM over? It's now January.


----------



## LuvmycruzeLT (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice Bob, how difficult was it to apply the overlays to the bowties in the front and rear? This may be my first mod but I'm not sure if I should go with overlays or actual replacements???


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

LuvmycruzeLT said:


> Very nice Bob, how difficult was it to apply the overlays to the bowties in the front and rear? This may be my first mod but I'm not sure if I should go with overlays or actual replacements???


Thanks, I did not put overlays on the bowties, I taped them off and painted them with Matte Black DuraCoat. Everything on the car that is Matte Black is painted with this paint.


----------



## Back2Chevy (May 22, 2012)

Where did you order the Chassis Braces?


----------



## chevycruze2011 (May 25, 2012)

I like the wheel covers and the blacked out lower section. I had thought about doing something like that with mine but couldn't decide if i wanted to cut off the cross sections or paint them. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## danial123 (Mar 7, 2013)

hi,
nice car...
really awesome...
------------------
 Alladsclassified


----------



## soha (Mar 18, 2013)

Old thread but still admiring your car 2 yrs later! Awesome wheels!


----------

